
Young, pregnant urged to take blood tests for lead after Notre-Dame fire - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/06/05/world/science-health-world/young-pregnant-urged-take-blood-tests-lead-notre-dame-fire/
======
londons_explore
It was my impression that because the boiling point of lead is so high, and
the vapour pressure so low, that airborne lead is unlikely even in a big fire.

Am I mistaken, or are there other mechanisms at play here?

~~~
gus_massa
I'm not sure, and it's strange that this is the first time I read about the
recommendation. But for a comparison, many years ago it was usual to add a
compound with lead to the gasoline and it was almost banned because it was
toxic
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetraethyllead](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetraethyllead)
. I'm not sure that the comparison is relevant here.

